# NYC Wed Aug 29th, Union Square Park 10am



## Paul Ron (Aug 23, 2012)

Anyone interested in shooting in NYC Wed Aug 29th meet ya at union Square Park 10am> 

See ya there, wear a red rose n a funny hat, carry War and Peace under your right arm and a white scarf so I can tell who you are. 

Oh that won't work, everyone looks like that in NYC!


----------



## Paul Ron (Aug 29, 2012)

Paul Ron said:


> Anyone interested in shooting in NYC Wed Aug 29th meet ya at union Square Park 10am>
> 
> See ya there, wear a red rose n a funny hat, carry War and Peace under your right arm and a white scarf so I can tell who you are.
> 
> Oh that won't work, everyone looks like that in NYC!



9million people in NYC, this got 60 looks, one e-mail says he's coming but is a no show. 

Amazing!

Anyway the weather was beautiful, lots of interesting people in Union Square n the farmers market. Went to Washington Square Park n found lots of Kodak moments around hte fountain. Head over to Tompkins Square Park n it was interesting to say the least. Had a nice Dim Sum in China Town n roamed the park there before getting some coffee n heading home. 

.


----------

